# ASK DBSTalk: Dumb 921 question



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I bought a new 921 yesterday, have the installer coming on Monday to install new dish(es) to get HD. I currently have one dish feeding a 510. Can I/should I remove my 510 and put the 921 into its place and download any updates that may be needed and make sure it works with no blue lines? This unit has never been opened and no card has been authorized and I don't have and can't have a phone line attached.

Thoughts? Do it now or wait for the installer?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nope. You have to wait until you have a second feed coming from the dish. The 921 is a two tuner receiver and has two inputs which must be hooked up. I would wait until the installer comes in to help (the 921 doesn't have the most intuitive start up procedure.)


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Nope. You have to wait until you have a second feed coming from the dish. The 921 is a two tuner receiver and has two inputs which must be hooked up. I would wait until the installer comes in to help (the 921 doesn't have the most intuitive start up procedure.)


That was my question, I was wondering if I could hook it up and run it in SD with just my existing single input but apparently not. I suppose this is probably addressed somewhere in the owners manual but who reads those things?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The 921 is still "tempermental" and doesn't need any further complications during the initial startup. 

"Doctor, it hurts when I do this......"

Then DON'T do that!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Congrats on the 921. Are you going to install the 148 dish and subscribe to CBSHD?

There is another thread somewhere about the best sequence to get everything installed. IIRC it was: 
1. Hardware install.
2. Download current software - takes about 40 min. Do NOT interupt this download. If you do, it starts all over again or is unstable. The problem is that there is no indication that the 921 is doing anything.
3. Call Dish to authorize.
4. Oh and Ah over DSCHD.  
5. Get used to random reboots.  I get a reboot every 2 or 3 days. A reboot takes about 5 minutes.

I followed the steps above by pure luck. I installed all of my Dish equipment myself. After I got everything hooked up, I checked to make sure it was working and since it was getting dark, went back on the roof to strap all of the cables and clean up.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

<<Congrats on the 921. Are you going to install the 148 dish and subscribe to CBSHD?>>

Yup. I snagged the last 921 in town, probably in the world. I looked on eBay and was sore tempted but just on a whim, I called MicroCom and they had one left. Mike there told me they had somehow got a large initial shipment and this was the last one. An hour after I told him I'd take it, Dish corporate called and tried to get it back.

They're installing on Monday, a 4-foot dish for 110 and a 30" for 148/CBS. My wife is going to be thrilled with 3 dishes in the yard.....As it stands, the 30" we have now can't be seen from the street because they're along side the porch so it's no big deal. Hopefully, there's enough room for the other 2 along side the first one, out of sight.

My original plan was to leave my 501 hooked up to the dish from 119 and use the 921 just for the HD feeds from 110 and 148 but I understand that won't work because there's no guide data on 119. Guess I'll be selling my 510 on eBay. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW, don't forget that DiscoveryHD and the rest of the E* delivered HD channels don't just show up automatically (the exceptions being the HBO and Showtime HD channels if you subscribe to the their respective movie paks, and the Demo and PPV channels). When you activate the receiver, sign up for the HD pak (unless you already had a 5000,6000. or 811) AND ask them to activate CBS-HD if you are in O&O area.


----------

